# Bathtub overflow plate. Is this a problem?



## Minus08 (Oct 31, 2011)

Was looking at one of my bathtub overflow plates. Is the gap shown in the photos a problem.


----------



## plummen (Jan 10, 2010)

Loosen the screw and slide it over a little,id be more worried about the rust behind there :wink:


----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

Minus08 said:


> Was looking at one of my bathtub overflow plates. Is the gap shown in the photos a problem.


 well it looks like its suppose to so water can drain out....may need centred alittle....but no its fine..


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

The gaskit behind it looks funky but other then that it looks fine.


----------



## Minus08 (Oct 31, 2011)

Thanks all. I will take it off and further inspect.


----------



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

The gap is the overflow feature. There should be a gasket behind in good enough condition and positioned correctly to funnel the overflow water into the tube behind through which the stopper chain runs for some tub models. The screw(s) in front should hold all the parts firmly together so that the gasket seals well. (A few milliliters of water may remain caught in the gasket between showers.)

While you have it disassembled, just clean off the dirt and rust around the rim of the hole so it looks better when reassembled. Also, if space permits, carefully (sharp edges and fiberglass can cut fingers) clean around the back side of the rim for a ridge of sediment that might keep the gasket from sealing. It looks centered enough the way it is.


----------



## plummen (Jan 10, 2010)

There is a little bit of a gap just above the slot on left side


----------



## Minus08 (Oct 31, 2011)

I took the cover off to expose the overflow tube. 

Isnt the gray gasket(shown by red arrow) suppose to be like equal distance around the hole in the tub.

And shouldn't part of the gasket be on the outside(tub surface) of the hole?

The gasket is still soft its not brittle or anything.


----------



## bob22 (May 28, 2008)

Try looking at these instructions and drawings for a Moen drain install:
http://www.moen.com/shared/docs/instruction-sheets/ins1680.pdf
may give you some idea of one mfg's idea of how to do this right.


----------



## Minus08 (Oct 31, 2011)

Has anyone ever used these. Called the ultimate overflow gasket:

Instructions say: Insert Ultimate Overflow Gasket on the outside of the tub and place the new retaining ring over the gasket.


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

Minus08 said:


> Has anyone ever used these. Called the ultimate overflow gasket:
> 
> Instructions say: Insert Ultimate Overflow Gasket on the outside of the tub and place the new retaining ring over the gasket.


I have not and probably would not. I've never had problems with the factory one


----------



## Minus08 (Oct 31, 2011)

I took access panel off in a closet to check the backside of the gasket. Looks to be a good seal.

Also why the hell do people(a plumber???) have to use the tub cavity for a garbage dump??


----------



## Alan (Apr 12, 2006)

Minus08 said:


> I took access panel off in a closet to check the backside of the gasket. Looks to be a good seal.
> 
> Also why the hell do people(a plumber???) have to use the tub cavity for a garbage dump??


That looks like the tape off the ends of the drywall to me. Plumber is long gone by the time sheetrockers come around.


----------



## hammerlane (Oct 6, 2011)

I bet if yu look close you'll find some cigarette butts too. Besides that the gasket looks to be making a good seal.


----------



## TDP (Nov 21, 2012)

I ordered from here - thanks for posting to my thread; we may have had the same problem!

http://ultimateoverflow.com

I'll let you know how it works. I contacted them and the guy was super nice. I ordered the gasket as well as a cover.


----------

